
Restorify Backups - Zolanim
https://restorify.io/
======
Zolanim
showHN Restorify is the e-commerce backup app of choice for small businesses.
Its like Autosave for your e-Commerce store. We backup Shopify, WooCommerce,
BigCommerce, Magento and Wix Stores. Find us at
[https://restorify.io/](https://restorify.io/)

